# UMAi Landjager



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 16, 2017)

Going to use the UMAi LJ blend mix and the salt/cure mix. 32mm UMAi salami bags.

Splitting the 5lb batch up and doing UMAi 2.5 lbs and hog casing 2.5lb













umljb.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 16, 2017






When we get to Germany and in a house i'm going to build another dry cure fridge like i had before.













dcfridge.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 16, 2017


----------



## tropics (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks like a good plan Rick

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 16, 2017)

Watching and learning


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm in!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jun 16, 2017)

Sounds yummy!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 18, 2017)

On hold until i get rid of this cold bug i got.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 21, 2017)

Took the 32mm UMAi bags, cut to length and sealed lengthwise for a smaller product. Only do 3 then let the heat seal cool down.













32mmlongseal.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 21, 2017


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 22, 2017)

Getting the Landjager ready for mixing.

Using UMAi LJ blend and their salt/cure mix.

Going with F-LC for the fermentation. Mix with 1/2 cup cold distilled water and set aside to mix in last.

5lbs of fresh ground pork/beef. 4lbs pork & 1lb beef. I like to layer the dry into the meat, mix and layer again.

In the pics you can see the mixing and then the meat back into a bag for the fridge (no flc added yet) I need to clean up some before the flc and mix again then stuffing.

Mix the bacto with distilled water, set aside to be added last













bacflc.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017


















bacflc1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017


















umljm.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017






I mix the salt/cure with the LJ mix.













umljm1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017


















umljm2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017






Fresh ground pork,beef.













frgrbp.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017






I like to layer, mix and layer again.













umljmeatm.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017


















umljmeatm1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017


















umljmeatm2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 22, 2017)

Looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2017)

.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.......


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2017)

Looks great so far Rick!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 22, 2017)

Got the LJ all mixed with the bactoferm and stuffed into the half size UMAi bags. So far so good.













umhalf.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017


















umhalf1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017


















umhalf2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017


















umhalf3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017






Got the sticks on racks for fermenting.













umhalf4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017






Did the other half of the LJ mix into sheep casings.













usheep.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017


















usheep1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017






I made a couple ropes before i did the links. Dont worry if the rope dont look so purdy.













usheep2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017






Tied some and twisted some. Do poke the casings. You can flatten or leave em round.













usheep3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017


















usheep4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017






2 ferment days. Front is at 78*, perfect.













umnsheep.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 22, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2017)

OK....   looks to me you tied off those bags with braided dacron fishing line....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    ......


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 22, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> OK....   looks to me you tied off those bags with braided dacron fishing line....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup

Cabelas. I use it for my rigging on my sailboat.


----------



## tropics (Jun 22, 2017)

Looks good how long will they take to finish

Richie


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 22, 2017)

All that from 5# of meat! Cool!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 22, 2017)

Looks like it's going to be tasty. 

Stumbled upon some bactofirm in my freezer the other day. Suppose I should get busy!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 22, 2017)

tropics said:


> Looks good how long will they take to finish
> 
> Richie


2 days fermenting. Bout 3-4 weeks in the fridge. Sheep may take tad longer.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 23, 2017)

Not even 24 hours into the fermentation time and you can see the color change. Fermenting smell is awesome too.













umljdry.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 23, 2017


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 23, 2017)

N, Nice job sir !


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 23, 2017)

Everyone is getting happy and dry.













umljstikz.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 23, 2017


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks

UMAi LJ sticks in the fridge now. Maybe a week or so.













umljstix4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 24, 2017


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 1, 2017)

Was in Orlando for 4 days so thes UMAi LJ had more fridge time.













umlj0.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 1, 2017






Out of the UMAi half seal bag.













umljvs1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 1, 2017






Cut and taste good. Ate 2 of em.













umljvs2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 1, 2017


















umljvs3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 1, 2017






4 to a vac bag.













umljvs.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 1, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 1, 2017)

Yummyness I bet.


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 1, 2017)

Looks dee-lightful!


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 1, 2017)

Gotta love meat candy!


----------



## ddrian (Jul 2, 2017)

Amazing gotta try those for sure.


----------



## scarps23 (Jul 18, 2017)

That looks delicious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice! This might be my next sausage project.


----------

